# Is this cool or what?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

While doing research on the web at work last night,(read surfin game and hardware sites), I stumbled across this. 
It's not the fastest card, but it sure is pretty.
Notice the color......looks like Silver is the upcoming trend.

http://www.tbreak.com/hard/grfx/triplex_ti4600/index.html


----------

